# Elsa Hosk - walking the runway for Balmain A/W 2017/18 fashion show at Paris Fashion Week 02.03.2017 x6



## brian69 (3 März 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (3 März 2017)

Thanks for Elsa


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

Thank you for this set!


----------

